
Web 1.0, 2.0, and 3.0 Defined - mcav
http://benramsey.com/archives/web-10-20-and-30-defined/
======
jdp
The take on web 3.0 is interesting, at least it's not full of crazy shit like
the people who talk about the internet becoming the operating system and
localized storage becoming completely useless

